# 24" largemouth



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

got out after work tonight and caught one, best of the year so far. the pics i posted the other day were i believe the males, this one was near were i caught one of the ones yesterday. been trying a different color jig than what i usually throw. she hit a black head, black/brown skirt/ avicato green craw, zonkey jig n' craw.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

You have got to stop ....lol Just joking of course. Outstanding fish man.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice fish there! Your always catching nice bass, Congratulations!


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

where the hell do you fish man? lol it has to be a pond right? u catch hogs everyday lol nice fish .


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

nice,very nice


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

To catch a bass fish from shore that size is pretty impressive. Those kinds-of-spots are real good practice/training grounds for the bigger lakes. 

But if you're catchin' those sized bass fish, why move to the bigger lakes?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

The color and pattern on that fish is beautiful, looks like no marks at all.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

JignPig Guide said:


> To catch a bass fish from shore that size is pretty impressive. Those kinds-of-spots are real good practice/training grounds for the bigger lakes.
> 
> *But if you're catchin' those sized bass fish, why move to the bigger lakes*?


For the challenge, and the chance to come on here, pound your chest, and say "Every one of you reading this can fish at the same place I caught this fish without needing permission from an owner," would be a few reasons. 

Awesome bass, man!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

TheCream said:


> For the challenge, and the chance to come on here, pound your chest, and say "Every one of you reading this can fish at the same place I caught this fish without needing permission from an owner," would be a few reasons.
> 
> Awesome bass, man!


Dude... It was a rhetorical comment/question. Dah...


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

JignPig Guide said:


> Dude... It was a rhetorical comment/question. Dah...


And I made a sarcastic joke that you apparently did not pick up on...


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

If thats 24" that would have to be over an 8lb bass, nice fish but over 8lbs???? ehhhh


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

i caught and RELEASED this bass at a public pond. there were 2 boats on it and 6 other bank fisherman there. this was the 3rd time i have ever fished this place because guys i have talked too said that it was not worth fishing! maybe they were just lying or they just didt know how to fish it. seen 2 more bass just as big as this one. next trip i'll be in my boat. upper end is full of old laydowns and vegitation. my lips are sealed! heck luns, the pic weighed 9! lol


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow now you really went over board saying its 9 haha wow......


----------



## catmanbennie (Jan 15, 2010)

foxbites said:


> got out after work tonight and caught one, best of the year so far. the pics i posted the other day were i believe the males, this one was near were i caught one of the ones yesterday. been trying a different color jig than what i usually throw. she hit a black head, black/brown skirt/ avicato green craw, zonkey jig n' craw.


Nice looking bass you have there......


----------



## jwebb (Jul 21, 2008)

Very nice looking bass. It looks extremely healthy too, the coloring on it is great. Congrats again!


----------



## ufaquaoiler (Jan 14, 2010)

very nice fish by all means, but gotta agree with luns i dont think i believe 9lbs. every bit of high 5s or 6 yes, but looking at the fish's mouth compared to your hand and how much the fish is filled out 9 just seems a bit high. the fish i got in this picture was 22 inches, plenty filled out, but the digital scale accurate to the ounce said 5lbs 7oz. this fish was from a private pond i help manage, but we found it belly up close to fall  it had a bit of a mark on its tail so we were 100% sure this was the fish. not to worry theres at least 3 more 4lb fish from last year that DID make it to take its place!


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

READ CAREFULLY!!! He said (The pic weighed 9 LOL.) Nice bass foxbites. Seems every nice fish posted on here there's someone sayin it's not that big. All I know is in pictures my woman makes 4's look like 6's. However I in my current state of rotundness make 6's look like 4's. Go figure. I guess opposites do attract.


----------



## dougers (May 6, 2007)

fox,
thanks for the post and answering questions. i know the jig/craw is nothing new, but i have never thrown one. tied one on yesterday and caught the biggest bass of the year for me. nice fish btw.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

timcat got it. one of my elder fishin' buddies makes this comment when ever i show him pics.(heck the pic weighs......)i dont weigh my fish, just measure length.i dont care how much a fish weighs, i fish to get out, the challenge, and the fight. if you are out there for any other reason your missin the point. i dont even care if i dont even get bit, i just love fishin' and the outdoors.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

and i use my hand poured plastic baits, mandmade jigs,spinnerbaits,buzzbaits,shakey head jigs, and crank baits. that makes it just that more fun and rewarding.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Trust me i love fishing as well, but i hate when people say oh ya this fish is 15lbs and 30 inches long, just be honest, if you dont know how long it was or how much it weighs dont act like you have a clue, its a great fish leave it at that you dont have to make up stories


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

Luns said:


> Wow now you really went over board saying its 9 haha wow......


dude ur the one i seen posting in a different section saying a 3lb bass was 6lbs lol cmon


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

Ya man im still waiting on you to send me your hillbilly scale since i guess mines off??? Maybe you should get on that so i can knock 3 lbs off each fish i catch, id appreciate it


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

i guess i dont recall saying how much this fish weighed, oh yeah i didt. it was 24" thats all i know, the tape dont lie.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

cant we all just get alongggg. haha regardless of weight its a damn nice fish.hands down


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

i have yet to understand why people get on here and bicker so much over stupid stuff.didn't any of your mothers teach you all "if you can't say something nice,then don't say anything at all"....lol


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Nice Fish....


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

spfldbassguy said:


> i have yet to understand why people get on here and bicker so much over stupid stuff.didn't any of your mothers teach you all "if you can't say something nice,then don't say anything at all"....lol


I totally agree with this statement.

Also Why debate the size of Foxbites Fish. He continually produces both big Greenies and Smallies.

Quit hating and go fishing.


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

So a guy is nice enough to come on here and show us his awesome fish and tell us about it and a guy like luns has to throw shots at him?? Where does this make any sense? He said it went 24ins. Was anyone there to disprove? Did he ever say a weight or even an estimated weight? Its a great fish and if your so jealous just dont look at the pics. Thanks fox for the pics and good luck in pulling more hogs like that on a public pond right under everyone elses nose


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

awesome fish, some people on this site disagree with anything thats posted.


----------



## TerryMayberry (Dec 23, 2009)

That is a beautiful fish. If she were my catch that photo would be an 8x10 on my wall.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

He stated in a post the fish weighed 9lbs, its **** like this i dont get, you let people lie in front of your face and in society today thats ok, i said right from the begining it was a NICE fish, ive caught quite a few that size not 9 but over 5 like this fish, but i have a life and dont post every fish i catch, im simply stating why did he have to lie and say it was 9 pounds, if its 24" great congrats, dont add fuel to the fire, i was raised on the belief a man is as good as his word....obviously its different down south, so again, nice fish


----------



## willthethrill77 (Mar 21, 2007)

Pretty sure he was joking and said the pic (picture) weighed 9 lbs in reference to one of his buddies saying a picture weighs etc. Guess some don't read all that is there. Congrats on the great fish. Keep posting pictures. Guess for now on don't put measurements or weight of pictures.


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Really nice fish. Pond, lake, creek who cares? Everybody has to be just a little better, or just a little better judge of weight. The man caught a beautiful fish on his homemade lures. Fishing is finding where they are and catching them. If some old man showed you to a hole and said big bass are in here every year at this time, and you caught one out of it, you'd take credit. He never stated weight, except as a joke. He stated a length, which is believable. Great job, and keep them piggies coming. Ponds can sometimes be the most finicky places to fish especially if others are fishing it. Any of you who say that pond was great before they made it public, can attest.


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

My honey caught this HAWG at clendening last year. We didn't put it on the scale,but I'm guessing it's at least 7lbs.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

timcat69 said:


> My honey caught this HAWG at clendening last year. We didn't put it on the scale,but I'm guessing it's at least 7lbs.



hahaha is that a leaf?


----------



## ilovetofish (Feb 5, 2010)

timcat69 said:


> My honey caught this HAWG at clendening last year. We didn't put it on the scale,but I'm guessing it's at least 7lbs.


i think youre lying--thats a 5 lber.......jk lol


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

No leaf there. That badboy was hooked inside the mouth with the front treble. Believe it or not she catches bluegill with that little FF shad all the time. Lotta bass too. That citrus shad color works in any color water. Come to think of it that 5-10 LM in my avatar picture was caught on one of those.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

timcat69 said:


> My honey caught this HAWG at clendening last year. We didn't put it on the scale,but I'm guessing it's at least 7lbs.


WTH Tim, your honey doesn't seem to excited about that monster she caught.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

hey luns, like i have said before I DID NOT WEIGH THE FISH, I DID NOT SAY HOW MUCH THE FISH WEIGHED, you threw out a weight. go back and read the statement i wrote about 9 lbs. i said the picture weighed 9 lbs. that was the joke. didt mean to get people all stired up, and thanks to all who enjoyed the pic, time to go fishin!


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

Mykidsr1 said:


> WTH Tim, your honey doesn't seem to excited about that monster she caught.


 She was trying to appear stoic in her moment of triumph!!!


----------



## patsheart (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice fish man. If I would have caught it, it would have been 30 inches and weighed 15 pounds.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Luns said:


> If thats 24" that would have to be over an 8lb bass, nice fish but over 8lbs???? ehhhh


thats not entirely true i caught a 24 inch bass in a pot tourny last year that only went 4.5 pounds. it was big bass and i won the tourny but thats all she weighed


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Luns said:


> but i have a life and dont post every fish i catch,


so....what does it say at the bottom of every message u post. yikes! it's like that Carly Simon song "you probly think this song is about you" what is the song about then?

sweet 24inch bass and heavy photo...sorry to see the danny downer replies


----------



## rangercupZ20 (May 27, 2010)

Def a nice fish man congrats


----------

